# wouldnt this be scary?



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

San Antonio trades: PF Tim Duncan (25.5 ppg, 12.7 rpg, 3.7 apg in 40.6 minutes) 
San Antonio receives: SG Maurice Evans (2.1 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 4.5 minutes) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
PF Joe Smith (10.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 26.7 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +15.0 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and +3.1 apg. 

Minnesota trades: SG Maurice Evans (2.1 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 4.5 minutes) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
PF Joe Smith (10.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 26.7 minutes) 
SG Anthony Peeler (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.1 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PF Tim Duncan (25.5 ppg, 12.7 rpg, 3.7 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -15.0 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -3.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to San Antonio and Minnesota being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. San Antonio and Minnesota had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this trade would be scary! kg and td on the same team, watch out west!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the spurs lineup, descent, still make the playoffs.

twolves lineup:
pg-terrell bradon
sg-marcus taylor(rookie)
sf-kevin garnett
pf-tim duncan
c-rasho nesterovic
6th man-marc jackson

spurs lineup:
pg-tony parker
sg-wally szczerbiak
sf-malik rose
pf-joe smith 
c-david robinson
6th man-speedy claxton? or antonio daniels?

tell me if im wrong with the spurs lineup, cuz im not sure if thats right. you people may totally hate the trade, but tell me what you think anyway.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> San Antonio trades: PF Tim Duncan (25.5 ppg, 12.7 rpg, 3.7 apg in 40.6 minutes)
> San Antonio receives: SG Maurice Evans (2.1 ppg, 0.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 4.5 minutes)
> SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.0 minutes)
> ...


Sounds nice but in no way shape or form would San ANtonio do something that crazy which would not help their team at all. And NO they would not trade TD to a division rival


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

There is just no way the Spurs would trade Duncan for four role players. To handle all of their contracts would be tough enough, and you can't just trade a superstar for four players and expect someone to accept it. Quality is better than quantity as is always said.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

do you think the spurs would do it if they give them 2 2nd round picks?


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> do you think the spurs would do it if they give them 2 2nd round picks?


No. The Spurs would do it if you give them a player equal of Duncan. As spartansfan223 said "Quality is better than quantity". Even 10 2nd round picks won't make a difference. 2nd round picks have very little value other than they are cheap. Stop adding Quantity and add to the quality of the players in the deal.



> and the spurs lineup, descent, still make the playoffs.


That trade would move the Spurs from title contender to lottery team. Ask yourself this question. If KG was hurt and didn't play last year would you have still made the playoffs? Spurs will be in the same shape Minnesota would be minus KG. Even if it is your statement is true why would Spurs GM want to make Minnesota better and his team worse? They are a title contender now.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

There's NO way the Spurs are giving up Duncan...there's just no way. Duncan's just too good.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

No way that the Spurs would make a trade involving Duncan. Especially where they are not receiving a superstar.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I wanna smoke with you TWolveFan. You got the good :laugh:Malakin I know your joking but I cant have that-*BEEZ*


----------

